# More Betta Pics



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Finally decided to get some pics of Jackie now that he's all grown up and purdy. Had to submerge a 2 liter coke bottle with Javi in it to get Jack to flare, and then when he did he went totally nuts.

View attachment 39876

Huuuuuuuge Caudal Spread

View attachment 39877








His almost perfect Dorsal.

View attachment 39878

Hahaha, look at pretty Jack facing off against old and moldy Jav.

View attachment 39879

This one shows his nice mask and color the best.

View attachment 39880

....And this one is creepy.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW..Gorgeous!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hes such a sexy beast, but that green one is butt ugly and you know it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that green one is ugly as hell


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam that green one is ugly as hell
> [snapback]783230[/snapback]​


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i noe you hate fighting but dont you ever get the urge to let them go at it

the blue one is nice though


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

syd said:


> i noe you hate fighting but dont you ever get the urge to let them go at it
> the blue one is nice though
> [snapback]783359[/snapback]​


nope. never.

thanks for the compliments guys.... but if you thought javi is ugly when he flares? check out Mik:

View attachment 39894


and here is javi not quite so ugly:

View attachment 39899


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> hes such a sexy beast, but that green one is butt ugly and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The blue and black one is nice

the others are not quiet as nice


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks. no the other 2 aren't that nice. they're veil tails, and both are damaged. Javi blew his tail flaring and it fuzed quite badly. Mik has chronic fin and body rot.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wolfish is rite it is ugly


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry, but only way I'd ever keep a betta is if I had two that fought all of the time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Melafix doesn't help the rot?

Nice blue betta by the way!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

That blue betta rules! Let em fight! mUhahahah


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro said:


> Melafix doesn't help the rot?
> 
> Nice blue betta by the way!
> [snapback]784179[/snapback]​


i usually have to treat with tetracycline, and after a full course of it he really only stays good for about a month (in melafix). its very frustrating and i'm thinking i'm just gonna stick him in the freezer one of these days... him and my blue/red CT who is a chronic tail eater and always looks like sh*t.

Filo, lets not go through this again... its rather uninformed to suggest you put two neuortically agressive fish together for the pure pleasure of sport in their death. Its not humane and its just plain ignorant. That goes for Phstrat too.

This doesn't mean i'm not against using fish as feeders, hey, preds gotta eat SOMETHING.

edit: sad to say though, I think jack would get pwned by javi if i DID let them go at it. the excessive finnage on the HM lined SDs really ruins their mobility. jack is also relatively young and still kinda shrimpy.


----------

